# oldtyme missed the thread



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

didnt know about the thread about me just got a pm from someone telling me about it,as the thread has been locked didnt have chance to comment

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/317102-oldtyme-2.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> didnt know about the thread about me just got a pm from someone telling me about it,as the thread has been locked didnt have chance to comment
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/317102-oldtyme-2.html


 
erm...... so are you gunna comment now? :lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

does anyone else have concerns about this member?

someone I know bought a dog from this user, when he bought the dog he admitted later if it was from anyone else he wouldnt have bought it because of the condition the dog was in but said he couldnt leave the dog. he was seriously concerned not just by the condition the dogs were in but also the ammount of various breeds this person had.

i have found numerous adverts placed not just on rfuk but also on the internet for dogs and puppies for sale and dogs wanted and find it very worrying.

this member is clearly a dog dealer and BYB

adverts placed by "rik"
http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c51d65572.php - shih tzu stud (the supposedly castrated shih tzu
http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c51d72692.php - terrier pups

adverts placed by "sky"
http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c51d72932.php - victorian bulldogge pups
http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c51d72096.php - victorian or oldtyme bulldogs wanted

adverts placed by "big mamma"
http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031832023/424f7bb9.html - english bull terriers

just the way the adverts are worded and the contact details are all similar its obviously the same person, and whichever advert you respond to the answer you get is always from the same person "neil clark - [email protected] which also used to be a piczo site"

i think it is obvious that the pregnant bull terrier bitch advertised (now removed) from pets-classifieds is also by the same person

another site with a large amount of dogs advertised by this user on is - 
http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/index.php?act=Search&nav=au&CODE=show&searchid=0c1 5546964e2c196eb2dca87b2600474&search_in=topics&res ult_type=topics

surely something must be able to be done to stop people like this?



--------------------------------------------------------------

im appalled that you've added 2 and 2 and come up with 6,i do not own a shi-tzu i own 2 lhasa apsos that are well cared for and are regularly at the groomers,there is only one up for stud and what has it got to do with anyone else if i decide to stud one of my dogs out,yea ihave advertised a litter of jack russels and border terriers theyre for my mate who i go out hunting with again nothing to do with anybody else,sky and big mamma are not me theyre actually someone else on this forum,i could mention the persons name but it has nothing to do with me,i cant state enough that the english bull terrier in pup and the old tyme pups and the old tymes wanted are nothing to do with me,if a mod wants to pm me ill tell them who it is as i actually like being on this forum and dont want to be banned just because people are jumping to the wrong conclusions,i would also like to know what dog was bought in poor condition and also what various breeds i have got,as my wife keeps 2 lhasas and i have 2 adult female olde tymes and 1 olde tyme pup,i dont want anymore dogs so i wouldnt be advertising for any,im sick of people jumping to the wrong conclusions and tarring me and the other person as the same,both my girls have had one litter of pups and have only been bred from once so if i was a byb why are they still with me and why havent i bred them to death especially as they come into season every 3 months


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> erm...... so are you gunna comment now? :lol2:


im dyslexic cant write as fast as you lot on here,ive also got to make sure it makes sense for everyone to read


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

it seems to me that a lot of people on here jump to the wrong conclusions and jump on the band wagon with the nothing better to do mob.most of the ppl who have commented prob ant even met the op correct me if am wrong.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm glad you got the chance to explain I hate it when people just jump to conclusions this forum can be very sighted at times.
Clare


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

id like to add that if anyone has a problem with me pm me or let me know about the thread so at least i can have a chance to defend myself,i dont have time to check every single thread like some people,alledgelly i have 1000s of dogs to look after,i would post more on forum but everytime someone posts some people just jump on peoples back all the time,i think this forum is getting too bitchy i thought this forum was to help people not to have a go at them


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As I've said in my thread I've visited with oldtyme and his wife twice now and the dogs are in fantastic condition. There are only the five he states and I can vouch that they are very well behaved and probably al ittle overweight as opposed to not beng fed.
They are not over bred from what I saw a couple of weeks ago.

His other animals, the parrots/rats and snakes, are in lovely cages/vivs etc and in fact have a bedroom of their own..well the parrots are in the living room but their cages have never been closed when I've been there.

Oldtyme cares deeply for his dogs and other pets and I can honestly say I'd trust him and his wife with my pup if I go on holiday.
I've even added him to my puppy's microchip details as an emergency contact. Afterall he bred her.

All in all a lovely couple who I'm glad I met via this forum.


----------



## mark2007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can i just say something that them old tymes and victorian bulldog pups are mine nothing to do with old tyme on here im mark from halifax any problems give me a call on 07596296294


----------



## josh dundee (May 2, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> does anyone else have concerns about this member?
> 
> someone I know bought a dog from this user, when he bought the dog he admitted later if it was from anyone else he wouldnt have bought it because of the condition the dog was in but said he couldnt leave the dog. he was seriously concerned not just by the condition the dogs were in but also the ammount of various breeds this person had.
> 
> ...


 
omg ... have you actually met this couple , they are two of the most nicest genuine people you could ever meet ..... as for their animals , everyone is well cared for , the dogs are in fabulous condition and that is a fact .....unless you actually know what you are on about , id keep your opinions to yourself .. what has been said about oldtyme is absoloutly disgusting ..... i hope you all can sleep straight in bed tonight !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

josh dundee said:


> omg ... have you actually met this couple , they are two of the most nicest genuine people you could ever meet ..... as for their animals , everyone is well cared for , the dogs are in fabulous condition and that is a fact .....unless you actually know what you are on about , id keep your opinions to yourself .. what has been said about oldtyme is absoloutly disgusting ..... *i hope you all can sleep straight in bed tonight* !!!!!!!!!!


im afraid i wont be able to, mind you, my girlfriend wont be able to either :whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im afraid i wont be able to, mind you, my girlfriend wont be able to either :whistling2:


PMSL !!! :lol2:


----------



## mark2007 (Dec 30, 2007)

This forum as always been like this jumping on people because they have nothing better to do the victorian bulldogs are mine and the old tyme bulldogs ...the english bulls belong to a lad in huddersfield some people should check their info before starting things like this its stuppid people like this that cause problems and the animals end up getting taken and put in kennels because some one got it wrong :censor:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

after the pm`s ive recieved about you (mark) and oldtyme tbh it would probably be best if the dogs were taken away. you are nothing but scum who use animals to make money. i thought what i knew about you yesterday was abd enough but the stuff ive found out from other forums and other members is disguisting


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

:shock:adlock:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> after the pm`s ive recieved about you (mark) and oldtyme tbh it would probably be best if the dogs were taken away. you are nothing but scum who use animals to make money. i thought what i knew about you yesterday was abd enough but the stuff ive found out from other forums and other members is disguisting


are you on about mark2007? or oldtyme? or both? or neither? argh confused!!:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are you on about mark2007? or oldtyme? or both? or neither? argh confused!!:lol2:


both.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

temerist said:


> both.


happy birthday :no1: 

x


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

temerist said:


> after the pm`s ive recieved about you (mark) and oldtyme tbh it would probably be best if the dogs were taken away. you are nothing but scum who use animals to make money. i thought what i knew about you yesterday was abd enough but the stuff ive found out from other forums and other members is disguisting


you shouldnt listen to idle gossip,you've already come up wi 2 add 2 equals 6 about the animals i was sposed to be selling,if someone looked at your threads they could come up wi 2 add 2 equals 6,you've put quite a few dogs on ere and wanted ads for dogs for your daughter then you put an ad on that your mum was selling some dogs and the breed they was your daughter was actually looking for,wouldnt your mum have preferred one of her dogs to go to your daughter rather than some joe blogg,you had a pregnant bitch that was 8 years old you didnt know who the father was so how can you comment on ere about anybody else,watch it cos someone on ere thats like u who has nothing better to do than make slanderous comments could start a thread about you saying you're a dog dealer and a byb


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought u was talkin bout me LOL was going to say I haven't done anything but then I realized imnot the only mark inthe world LOL


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

temerist said:


> after the pm`s ive recieved about you (mark) and oldtyme tbh it would probably be best if the dogs were taken away. you are nothing but scum who use animals to make money. i thought what i knew about you yesterday was abd enough but the stuff ive found out from other forums and other members is disguisting


that's a strong statement to make without providing factual evidence to back it up. Saxon has visited Oldtyme and seen nothing wrong, even gave a glowing review of them but you've apparently had message on other forums and probably pm's on here..

you should hear the stuff i've had messaged to me about you... it's disgraceful, if we were in Texas you'd be on death row.


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

temerist said:


> both.


 like i said prob ant even met the guys.:bash:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

> you shouldnt listen to idle gossip,you've already come up wi 2 add 2 equals 6 about the animals i was sposed to be selling,if someone looked at your threads they could come up wi 2 add 2 equals 6,*you've put quite a few dogs on ere and wanted ads for dogs for your daughter then you put an ad on that your mum was selling some dogs and the breed they was your daughter was actually looking for,wouldnt your mum have preferred one of her dogs to go to your daughter rather than some joe blogg,you had a pregnant bitch that was 8 years old you didnt know who the father was* so how can you comment on ere about anybody else,watch it cos someone on ere thats like u who has nothing better to do than make slanderous comments could start a thread about you saying you're a dog dealer and a byb


you could call me what you liked but I dont hide behind false names on adverts, i could have lied on adverts, but instead chose to be honest about what happened. maybe next time one of my bitches gets pregnant ill just sell her, or wait till just after shes had them when she is no use to me and then sell her to buy a younger bitch to use a breeding machine.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

temerist said:


> you could call me what you liked but I dont hide behind false names on adverts, i could have lied on adverts, but instead chose to be honest about what happened. maybe next time one of my bitches gets pregnant ill just sell her, or wait till just after shes had them when she is no use to me and then sell her to buy a younger bitch to use a breeding machine.


 
im sick of repeating myself obviously its not getting thru i dont hide behind false names ive stated that those ads were not mine you're putting 3 or 4 people together and making 1 person,as ive stated before my wife has 2 lhasa apso has had them both from pups,1 oldtyme ive had from a pup and the other old tyme ive had since she was 8 months old and 1 6 month old pup,both my adult girls have only had 1 litter each and surprise surprise ive still got them no way:gasp:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can vouch for the fact the older girls are still there even though one litter, the one my pup came from, is 6 months old.

If what people are saying, that he gets rid of the bitch as soon as a litter is gone, then it's obviously not right. He still has these girls. They are in good condition and I can vouch that I've never had such good service from any 'pedigree' breeder as I've had from oldtyme.

Just because he has friends with the same/similar breeds does not make him a bad breeder/byb or dog dealer.
I know of 'pedigree' breeders who breed numerous litters in one year and are not called byb simply because their pups are KC registered. What the heck does KC registration count for now other than you have a better idea what the pup will turn out like?
I also know of 'pedigree' breeders that you couldn't trust their pedigree's at all but they are registered with the KC so they must be true. It's on paper afterall.

Whether breeding KC pedigree pups or attempting to 'create' a breed there are good and bad among all. Just because a breed is recognised does not make a breeder a good breeder.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I agree with everything temerist has said.

People like them give us Bull Breed lovers a bad name.

There nothing more than BYB scum.

Saxon, he still has these girls, but what happened to the males he owned that he posted pictures of? And his last girls that he bred from???????

Nice photobucket account oldtyme! I guess your going to say none of them were your dogs either??


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> I agree with everything temerist has said.
> 
> People like them give us Bull Breed lovers a bad name.
> 
> ...


im not byb scum,what happened to the males im going to explain but i shouldnt have to,max the ambull sadly passed away not due to any ill treatment,spike the bb bit someone and the neighbours were scared of him and they asked me if i would re-home him i didnt want to but i did it for the piece of mind of my neighbours,judas lives a family member of mine shes a single mum who's house was targeted by youths and being burgled all the time so i gave her judas as she was scared to go back to her house,the last girl i bred before duchess was precious and i still have her too,just because i have pics on my photobucket account doesnt mean theyre mine,people will see in the next 12 months how truly slanderous these remarks are against me but then again ill probs get blamed for what someone else has done,alot of people need to grow up on ere


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> im dyslexic cant write as fast as you lot on here,ive also got to make sure it makes sense for everyone to read



your as bad as me :lol2:

lock this and sort it out on pms


----------



## mark2007 (Dec 30, 2007)

All i will say is this ive had a forum for bullbreeds for over 12 years and people from all over the uk can vouch for me even all the bulldog judges from the uk will vouch for me and as for my dogs they are all in great condition and well looked after who ever you are slagging me and old tyme of you dont have a clue


----------



## mark2007 (Dec 30, 2007)

ive just pm'd this temerest or what ever she or he is lol and this is what i put so lets see whats she or it comes back with

Hi you have been slagging my name of on here for some reason and i would like to know why as you dont know me and i know that what you are saying is a load of rubbish and not been funny you can come to my house and i will take you to my parents where the dogs are kept and are in great shape and vet proof also i know well think you have greath with old tyme thats fair enough but slagging me of i wont have it at all



lets see the responce


----------

